# APC Battery backup loud noise?



## sirusx69 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hello there. Just recently, Today actually. I had 2 APC Battery Backups randomly start making a loud, high pitched buzzing sound. It is plugged in and the computer hooked up to it still runs fine whats going on?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

How old is this ups?


----------

